# Bespoke tow bar help please



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

HI All and Happy New Year.

I need to have a bespoke towbar made to fit the rear of our Hymer 640 Starline (sprinter chassis). It already has electrics from a detachable motorcycle rack which was detached and sold some time ago.

What I was wondering is if anyone has the specification for the metal thickness required if indeed there are any legal specs, max/min height of tow bar from ground level etc in fact any and all specifications would be great.

I want to have one made up to fit the original motorcycle rack fittings
1. Because is would be a neat finish
2. Because the rack had a maximum capacity of 250Kgs (it was a beast!!) so I guess the mounting points will be sufficient for a tow bar.

In case is matters I intend to tow a medium single axle braked trailer max laden weight 500kgs.

If anyone knows of a good fitter in Oxfordshire then a referral would be gratefully received too.

Many thanks

Peter.

I have posted this on the general tech forum so apologies if you have seen this twice.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Although the bike rack has a rating of 250kg
that is the loading downwards
Is the rack suitable to take the forces put upon it for towing?
may be safer to have new one for towing

Alan H


----------



## DGS2009 (Feb 17, 2009)

I would suggest WATLING Engineering at Watford. They specialise is custom built towbars, and these will have EU approval.

They fitted one to my Hymer 640 and also to my Chevrolet Astro Dayvan, and I am very happy with the build quality and their service.

I am sure they can undertake your slightly special requirement regarding the Bike rack

www.watling-towbars.co.uk

Good luck


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Towbarman is a trader member here.

Could be worth contacting him.

Dave


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Many thanks for your replies. I have today entrusted Hymietoo into teh hands of CTC in Witney who are making up a tow hitch to replace the bike fram fixings having first established the weight worthyness as it were. Sensible money too.

Thanks again for the replies

Peter.


----------

